# Benelli Vinci $900 or trade



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok so I got my daughter a Vinci last year for the duck season. She has shot about 100 rounds through it. The gun doesn't fit her well and she doesn't like it so she took my SX3 and won't give it back. So now I have this Vinci that I don't want or need. It is the 3 inch chamber model in duck blind camo. Purchased July 2012. I will trade straight across for browning Maxus, A5 or Remington Versamax. 
Or $900 OBO
Any offers?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Win 101, 28", one year old, and $50?


----------

